

Dutch "Bird Man" submissions on HN - ColinWright

In case you hadn't noticed, someone claims to have flown using flapping wings.  It may or may not be power assisted, it may or may not be faked, but there are certainly a lot of HN submissions about it.<p>Some of them have a decent analysis, some have some fascinating links to other sites, and other analyses.
======
ColinWright
Here are the ones I could find with a quick search (or two):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3730625>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3731058>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3732385> <\- Majority of the discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3732614>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3732872>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3733775>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3734150>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3734368>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3734411>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3734674>

------
ColinWright
And more:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3736847>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3735996>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3736261>

------
ColinWright
And some more:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3730638>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3735900> <\- "It's a fake"

